# He is two years older than her.



## ariel91

Hola!

How do you say "*He is two years older than her"*in Catalan?

My attempt: "És dos anys major/més vell que ella"

Really not sure, sorry.


----------



## Agró

"És dos anys més *gran *que ella".


----------



## Pinairun

Per què més gran i no més vell? Si es tractès d'adults no podria ser _més vell_?


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, no veig perquè no es podria dir _més vell_, però jo també diria _més gran, _em sona més idiomàtic.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

S'acostuma a dir "més gran", sí, que serveix per a totes les edats, i no passa amb tothom, però sovint he sentit que "vell" pot sonar poc respectuós.

Una altra manera de dir la frase original seria: "Té dos anys més que ella".


----------



## Pinairun

Moltes gràcies als dos.
De segur puc dir que jo sóc més gran que vosaltres.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre!

Igual resulta que jo soc el més vell de la panda.

No volia intervenir per si hi havia algú valencià que en sabera més, que no jo.
Açò de " més gran" per al valencians "mos" sona a solució del català oriental. Desconec que puga passar per Lleida, fòra interessant alguna aportació del català occidental des de Catalunya.
Per terres valencianes utilitzem les formes:  " és major que...", "té més anys que...", "té _dos/tres_... anys més que" o " és més vell que..." . Com ja he dit ans, l'expressió "més gran", per a nosaltres, els valencians, es literària, pel moment... Quan les persones en qüestió tenen pocs anys preferim dir: "... és major que..."o "...és més menut que..." en el cas contrari. Bé, l'expressió: "... té més anys que",  es "reservaria" per a "majors" de 20 anys, més o menys; i a partir dels quaranta..., "_poalâ_"* d'aigua freda: " és més vell que...".


* "pualâ" manera popular de pronunciar "poalada", de poal/galleda: deixar caure de colp tota l'aigua que continga un poal (desconec si existeix  el sinònim a partir de galleda).

A10, bona nit.


----------



## RIU

Jo també entenc que dir més vell sona por respectuós.

Carai, sembla un gup del FB!


----------



## Pinairun

RIU said:


> Jo també entenc que dir més vell sona por respectuós.
> 
> Carai, sembla un gup del FB!



Potser perquè vells són els trastos?


----------



## Elxenc

Pinairun said:


> Potser perquè vells són  els  trastos *les endergues?*


 (pronunciada "endargues" http://dcvb.iecat.net/

Hola i bon dia de Pasqua

Disculpa Pinairún. Aquesta paraula com a sinònim d'andròmina- habitualment diem "trastos"-, em la trobí ben viva al Cam d'Elx i m'agrada utilitzar-la per a mantenir-la.

Discrepe de ambdues. Vell de vellesa/vellea no té perquè ser ni més ni manco respectuós. N'és una paraula per a definir una determinada etapa de la vida humana. La resta són "manies".

Bon dia de mona


----------



## Pinairun

Bon dia, Elxenc. 
Per què has esborrat la paraula 'trastos' i dius que és habitual?


----------



## germanbz

Estic amb Elxenc. Al Pais Valencià o al menys a la banda de València i Castelló que es el que més conec, tant comparativament com per adjectivar utilitzem "*major*".
Diuen que se va a casar amb una xica deu anys *major *que ell.
El teu pare està molt *major*. (Molt més habitual que dir "el teu pare està molt vell).
De fet "vell" té un ús molt més rel.lacionat amb "coses".


----------



## Elessar

germanbz said:


> Estic amb Elxenc. Al Pais Valencià o almenys a la banda de València i Castelló que es el que més conec, tant comparativament com per adjectivar utilitzem "*major*".
> Diuen que es va a casar [o _es casarà_] amb una xica deu anys *major *que ell.
> El teu pare està molt *major*. (Molt més habitual que dir "el teu pare està molt vell).
> De fet "vell" té un ús molt més relacionat amb "coses".



Disculpa les correccions. 

*Ariel91*, you could translate that sentence into 3 different ways, depending on which dialect do you want to use and on the context of the sentence.
_[Ell] és dos anys més gran que ella: _according to Catalan spoken in Catalonia._
[Ell] és dos anys major que ella: _according to Catalan spoken in the Valencian Country (Valencian dialect). See the definition of _major_ at DCVB = _més gran en creixença o en edat_
_[Ell] és dos anys més vell que ella_: when the two people are old. However, be careful if you use this option, because someone might take offense if you consider him/her old (_vell_ = elderly, really old). The use of this adjective is restricted in Catalan to the old age. Besides, you know, in Western countries old age is sometimes related to decadence.


----------

